# How long per face?



## gingin501 (Aug 12, 2010)

I am new to the industry.....I was wondering how much should it take to complete a face?       

Help!


----------



## LC (Aug 12, 2010)

depends on the event.. 
for bridal: 30 min for bridesmaids, 45 for bride
for photoshoots: 20-60 minutes depending on concept
for runway : 15


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_depends on the event.. 
for bridal: 30 min for bridesmaids, 45 for bride
for photoshoots: 20-60 minutes depending on concept
for runway : 15_

 
I was just thinking about timing...

My last fashion show featured 8 models with 2 hours to get the job done. We HAULED and barely made it. So I guess 15 minutes is about right. But it's murder on the lower back, lemme tell ya!


----------



## LC (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_ But it's murder on the lower back, lemme tell ya!_

 
were they sitting in regular chairs? invest in a director's chair or a taller stool that you can bring with you. sometimes i even have them sit on counter tops. if you don't have to bend over, your back wont hurt


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_were they sitting in regular chairs? invest in a director's chair or a taller stool that you can bring with you. sometimes i even have them sit on counter tops. if you don't have to bend over, your back wont hurt_

 
Totally agree with this.  Lugging a director's chair is totally worth it, especially if you do not know what kind of seating will be available.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_were they sitting in regular chairs? invest in a director's chair or a taller stool that you can bring with you. sometimes i even have them sit on counter tops. if you don't have to bend over, your back wont hurt_

 

I have a taller chair. It's higher and more durable (and lighter) than a director's chair. My back still hurts though. Not from bending over... likely from just standing too long.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 27, 2010)

It looks like this:







Without those fabulous compartments on the other side. It just has two big pockets instead. It's cheaper than your typical director's chair, and the fabric doesn't cave in at the seat and the back like most director's chairs do.

I don't know why that last show killed me. I prefer fashion and print to ANY other kind of makeup job... but the timing for runway can do you in.


----------



## laceface (Aug 27, 2010)

I typically take 45min to an hour on every face, but I'm a total perfectionist.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 27, 2010)

Lace, sometimes I just don't get the TIME to put into each face like that... you know? I can dedicate that kind of time to a bride or a print shoot (sometimes... if the models get there on time), but fashion shows will do it to ya every time! 

And heaven forbid you don't have a guideline, and everyone is vague about what the look is supposed to be...

When I know I'm going to be under the gun, my best friend is MUFE Aqua Creams. I know that they won't budge once I put 'em on, there's no fallout and you can use them all over the face. Before that, it was MAC Paint Pots. I still use them early and often.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 27, 2010)

For runway, 45 minutes to an hour per model is not going to fly.  Realistically, MAs have 10-15 minutes per face.

For bridal and event work, then 45-60 minutes is more realistic, in my experience.


----------



## LC (Aug 27, 2010)

ingenue, where did you get that chair? the pockets are great, i love that you can put a wine bottle in one of the pockets, just what i need! lol


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_ingenue, where did you get that chair? the pockets are great, i love that you can put a wine bottle in one of the pockets, just what i need! lol_

 
From a local beauty supply store called Nigel's. It's so much cheaper than the directors chair too! It's light and durable. I got it 'cause so many other MUA's were complaining about the leather or the canvas on their director's chairs getting saggy and wearing thin. I've only seen ONE other MUA with it since I bought it... turns out we got it from the same place.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are two versions. One is about 99 bucks (without the pockets) and the one I had came out to be 62.00. I have no idea why the one WITH the pockets is cheaper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I know what you mean about the pockets... sometimes a gig will drive you to drink!


----------



## paperfishies (Aug 28, 2010)

Brides -I spend anywhere from 30 minutes to an hour on
Photo shoot models-30-40 minutes (really depends on how many models need makeup and if I have an assistant that day)
Runway-around 10-15 minutes for each...but it really depends on what look each one has going on and how many models there are.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 28, 2010)

I have carpet makeup tomorrow (Emmys) and I'm dedicating an hour to an hour and a half per face. 

Three clients... and I won't be able to go with them to the show ('cause the clients are all at different locations) and I need it to HOLD with minimal touchup. On the up side, all three women have flawless skin... and one insists on using her own foundation. Fine by me.


----------



## LC (Aug 29, 2010)

i think dedicating an hour + is a good idea for carpet makeup, especially if they might make an appearance on camera.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 29, 2010)

I agree LC.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I took my time to make sure the makeup held. I left them with glosses, blotting papers and good vibes! Here's hoping everyone photographed beautifully.


----------

